# Topics > Arts > Music >  AI Lullaby, sleep soundscape

## Airicist

ailullaby.endel.io

----------


## Airicist

Grimes x Endel — AI Lullaby (Official Video)

Oct 28, 2020




> Check out the full version in the Endel app: https://endel.page.link/nmGU
> Grimes collaborated with tech company Endel to create a limited edition adaptive sleep soundscape.
> 
> Available on iOS and macOS until December 23, 2020
> Сoming to Amazon Alexa and Android later this year

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Future According to Grimes"
The artist says her baby, X Æ A-XII, stays up watching “radical art.” So she made him an A.I. lullaby.

by Ezra Marcus
October 28, 2020

----------

